# September 2007 Photo Contest



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Sep 2007)

After a bit of a hiatus, the Contests are back! September's contest is another photo contest... the scope is pretty open, they can be photos of anything - Milnet logo redux, operational pics, funny pics, sunsets, etc... the subject is up to you!

As usual, the winning photo will earn it's creator a $80 CPGear gift certificate.

Standard Contest Rules Apply:


There are no limitations on photo subject, location, etc. but it has to conform with the Conduct Guidelines.
The winner will receive an $80 CPGear gift certificate as a prize.
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Milnet.ca Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
The winning entry will be selected based on rating and views. If there is a tie, or other factors will be used.
The contest closes at midnight ET on September 30th, 2007.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.
Photos must be original, or contributor must hold the photo copyright.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Milnet.ca and may be used at a later date.
Photos must not be offensive in nature.
Photos from previous Milnet.ca Photo Contests are not eligible.

Related links:


Milnet.ca Photo Contest Gallery
Upload a Photo

Remember, be creative, unique or humourous to increase your chances of winning. Good luck, and don't forget to rate the photos that others enter! (Yes, you can even rate your own photo - once.) If anyone has any questions, just let me know. May the best shutterbug win!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2007)

Mike, wheres the september 2007 contest album ?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Sep 2007)

You can just upload them into the main contest album. Once the contest is over, I create a sub-album and "hide" all the old photos there.


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2007)

I went to upload mine and it said an error had occurred.  But when I clicked to return to the gallery, it had uploaded my pic anyway.  Not sure if this is a typical occurrence or not, but thought I'd let you know Mike!


P.S. vote for cdnmich  ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 Sep 2007)

I had a problem... I uplaoded photos 2-3 times...It gave me some error..so I did it again to see that I had the uploaded sorry.


----------



## deedster (2 Sep 2007)

mm
Same thing happened to me.  I've PM'd Mike about it.  Nice pictures BTW


----------



## slowmode (2 Sep 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> mm
> Same thing happened to me.  I've PM'd Mike about it.  Nice pictures BTW


THank You , I just PM'd mike.


----------



## muskrat89 (2 Sep 2007)

Mine said "error", but the photos seemed to have uploaded


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2007)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> ... but the photos seemed to have uploaded



Yes yours loaded (nice pics!) but bumped me to the second page!  Don't forget to click "next" when you're viewing the album folks and check out  cdnmich.  8)


----------



## muskrat89 (2 Sep 2007)

Sorry 'bout that     :-[


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2007)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Sorry 'bout that     :-[



Oh don't be.  Just bugging you and using you to get my pic out there!  But if you feel really bad you can vote for me.


----------



## muskrat89 (2 Sep 2007)

Maybe I already did   ;D

or not   ^-^


----------



## proudnurse (2 Sep 2007)

Thank you Mike, for getting another contest on the go for us....

I just had a look through them, spectacular job everyone  I got a good chuckle out of the 'hard at work'... 'enough said' pic's too. I will go through my own collection and add a few before the deadline also! 

~Rebecca


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Sep 2007)

Sorry to hear about the errors... next time it happens can you copy and paste the message for me? I've removed all the duplicates. There are also a couple of photos of a boat and the St John river that don't have an owner... who's photos are they?


----------



## MJP (7 Sep 2007)

Come on in folks and vote.......Some great photos by all.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Sep 2007)

Folks,

I've finally had a chance to look at the reports of errors showing up on upload... it's all true. There seems to be a broken image in the album that's causing some grief unfortunately. If anyone comes across an image that looks like a cartoon broken window (or no thumbnail at all), please let me know... that's the culprit.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## armyvern (12 Sep 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> I've finally had a chance to look at the reports of errors showing up on upload... it's all true. There seems to be a broken image in the album that's causing some grief unfortunately. If anyone comes across an image that looks like a cartoon broken window (or no thumbnail at all), please let me know... that's the culprit.
> 
> ...



Well after spending all night (hey ... what else do insomniacs have to do except troll the photo gallery) reviewing every album and every sub-album in the darn gallery ... here's what I've come up with for you Mike.

I suspect this album may be causing the problemos.

Album: "Fix me or delete me" because I am broken and am causing frustration to the masses trying to upload awesome pics into the Photo Contest  ;D

Photo Contest: Upload your awesome pics here.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Sep 2007)

Thank-you vern, I've now been able to track down and fix the problem. Uploads should work as per normal now.


----------



## proudnurse (15 Sep 2007)

I've been viewing the album over the last few weeks, and it looks fantastic  PMedMoe... if you catch this post, I love the recent sunset photo over Kabul. 

~Rebecca


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Oct 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> PMedMoe... if you catch this post, I love the recent sunset photo over Kabul.
> 
> ~Rebecca



Thanks!

So, what are the final results? Anyone?  (Bueller? Bueller?  )


----------



## proudnurse (2 Oct 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> So, what are the final results? Anyone?  (Bueller? Bueller?  )



You must have been thinking the same thing as I was Moe... while at work tonight, I remembered the contest... and thought I'd check for an update on my dinner break  looking forward to hearing who the winner was also! 

~Rebecca


----------



## Wookilar (2 Oct 2007)

I just uploaded a couple of pics to the contest folder (that would be Little Wook's flag pic and our neurotic cat).

Firstly, I didn't mean for them to go in the contest folder, just the general gallery (sorry about that). Still working on my web-skills.  ;D How do I move them?

Secondly, they list as belonging to "guest." I guess I was supposed to log into the milnet site before uploading?

Wook


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Oct 2007)

Folks, I'll let the contest run for another week or so, so that the existing entries can attract a few more votes if needed. That allows the more recent entries to have a fair shot. I'd encourage everyone to run through the gallery and cast their votes.

Wook, where did you want your photos moved?


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Oct 2007)

Thats cool Mike. I guess people just don't like my dried fish by the look of some of the votes


----------



## proudnurse (4 Oct 2007)

That's great.. I actually have thought of a few more, that I would like to add also, thanks Mike!

 Rebecca


----------



## proudnurse (4 Oct 2007)

~help?

I picked a few from my own album that I had on here already.. moved them to "October 2007" have been searching and can't find them now 

~Rebecca


----------



## armyvern (4 Oct 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> ~help?
> 
> I picked a few from my own album that I had on here already.. moved them to "October 2007" have been searching and can't find them now
> 
> ~Rebecca



Probably threw them into the trash!! SEPTEMBER 2007 ... vice that ole October 2007!!  ;D

I'll go in and have a boo for them. Any file names that you recall?? Description of suspect photos??


----------



## proudnurse (4 Oct 2007)

I found them! Looks like they ended up in October 2006 album  

Thank you Vern. 

~Rebecca 

Edited to add: just looked in the '06 October Contest.. and they are the last 3 or 4 photo's.


----------



## armyvern (4 Oct 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> I found them! Looks like they ended up in October 2006 album
> 
> Thank you Vern.
> 
> ~Rebecca



No problemo!!  

You really answered your own query -- you just didn't know it!!


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Oct 2007)

So, did anyone win yet?


----------



## Journeyman (12 Oct 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> *So, did anyone win yet? *


 Yep, everyone who viewed the photos


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Oct 2007)

The official first place winner is... Vern!

Congratulations Vern, your entry won be a landslide.


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Oct 2007)

Congrats Vern!!!


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> The official first place winner is... Vern!
> 
> Congratulations Vern, your entry won be a landslide.



Mike,

PM inbound.

I posted it on a dare. I still win!!  

Ref this thread:

Study results confirmed!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Oct 2007)

Alright, Vern has graciously stepped aside and our new first place winner is armchair with this entry:







Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Oct 2007)

Okay, congrats armchair!


----------



## deedster (12 Oct 2007)

Both pictures were awesome! 
Congrats to both.


----------



## medic149 (12 Oct 2007)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## emmiee (12 Oct 2007)

Awesome! 

Congrats Vern and armchair!!!

emma


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Both pictures were awesome!
> Congrats to both.



Thanks D2 ... you'll notice that he didn't post mine out here though eh??  >

Too funny.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Oct 2007)

Just tryin' to keep it clean.


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Just tryin' to keep it clean.



Sounds like a theme for the next contest ...  

Clean pics. Cleaning pics. Getting clean pics.  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (13 Oct 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> *Sounds like a theme for the next contest ...
> 
> Clean pics. Cleaning pics. Getting clean pics.*  ;D


 Perhaps pics of guys looking like Mr Clean.....only with chaps?



We all knew you were going there Vern; I just wanted to save half a dozen posts


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> We all knew you were going there Vern; I just wanted to save half a dozen posts



Boy, you don't know me at all. I was thinking more along the lines of swimming pools, showers, baths, mops & buckets, vacuuming, washing automobiles, etc etc.

All pics of men, of course, performing these essential tasks ... in chaps or other suitable nonattire. We could theme-title it "_*Man*_ual Labour".


----------



## emmiee (13 Oct 2007)

I would like to see a pic of a man stopping to ask for directions.

em


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> I would like to see a pic of a man stopping to ask for directions.
> 
> em



It'll never happen!!

Why men won't ask for directions

Women's Rules about men #7: 

A man is NEVER lost -- he simply hasn't reached his destination yet!!  


Better yet, I'd love to see the pricelss pic ... the one of the man actually stopping to ask for directions AND getting a *straight* answer from the chick who's giving them. I don't think it's possible for both miracles to occur at once.

Go past the shoe store on the left, take a right beside the jewellery store ... there's two -- I can't remember the name of the one you need to turn at -- then when you get just past the factory outlet for the designer handbags, croos over to the mall, and just past the furniture store you'll see the street that you're looking for.


----------

